# SouthEastern Massachusetts bid help!!!



## SouthernMassGuy (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,
I just need a quick ( if possible ) opinion. I have a 1998 Chevy Tahoe with a 7.5 Fisher setup and i got a call from a condo complex looking for a price...they also want sanding and salting. Here is what it have, plowing a 1/4 mile EASY main road ( no obstacles and a lot of room to put the snow ) THEN i have 5 parking areas which roughly measure 300' x 60 pretty easy also.... WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK??? I need a ballpark figure on the following, I would be going by inches or by the hour. I can only figure about 2 hours for a realitivly small snowfall
3-5''

5-7''

7-10
etc............ and if we get a small strom, say 2'' what about the sanding and salting price?? I would really apreciate it... I have been plowing for many years but mostly drivways
Thanks,
DTC
Westport, Massachusett


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

2-6-------150.00
6-10-------200.00
10+--------250.00
As far as salting using a tailgate spreader i am not sure. bagged salt is expensive,and I would guess somewhere around 20.00 for 50 pounds spread
good luck


----------

